# Twins



## Deleted member 18141 (Jul 6, 2017)




----------



## MolotovMocktail (Jul 6, 2017)

Cool! Every time you post your illustrations I think about how cool a lot of them would be as tattoos. Have you ever done any stick n pokes?


----------



## Deleted member 18141 (Jul 9, 2017)

MolotovMocktail said:


> Cool! Every time you post your illustrations I think about how cool a lot of them would be as tattoos. Have you ever done any stick n pokes?


Thank you thank you! I'm thinking that may be the next step for me! Expanding into the world of non traditional tattooing. Would love to learn and start stick and poke stuff sometime soon.


----------



## beersalt (Jul 17, 2017)

I want a stick-n-poke from you!!!


----------



## Deleted member 18141 (Jul 17, 2017)

Dragononn said:


> I want a stick-n-poke from you!!!


oh i'm working on starting that super soon!


----------

